# AIO queue count and disk response time



## einthusan (Jun 1, 2012)

vfs.aio.num_queue_count is very high, at 128. However, ms/r is very low, less than 5ms. gstat shows the disk being 90-100% busy. I think something is wrong because usually the disk shows 100% busy when ms/r is about 30ms. Anyone have a clue what might be wrong? I set vfs.zfs.vdev.max_pending=2 from the default value 10.


----------

